# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  I haven't been able to post replies today

## protonLeah

I can't post reply with attachment to:
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...o-columns.html all day today

----------


## arlu1201

Ben,

Please check now.You should be able to access.

----------


## Marcol

Was your problem similar to Post #6 here Problem with Login 
?

----------


## protonLeah

I have no problems with login. I can send PM's and I was able to start a new thread.  However, when I try to post to the thread I linked to, get "server refused request..." This for two days now.

Just now I get:




> The remote server refuses to perform the request. This address is not available.
> 
> Check that the address is spelled correctly, or try searching for the site.
> Search with Google:
> *http://www.excelforum.com/newreply.p...reply&t=842067*



Also, this morning, I got a similar error when trying to "go advanced" reply window.

----------


## Paul

I just posted a test reply to that thread (since deleted).  Not sure that helps resolve the issue, but just thought I'd let you know.

----------


## protonLeah

No, I can't even preview the reply

----------

